# Road Map of Dublin



## Ciaran (7 Jun 2006)

Hi, would anyone know where I would get a good road map of Dublin - i.e. one that would list one way streets, where right turns were prohibited etc. I'm not even sure if such a map exists! Thanks.


----------



## Bongo (8 Jun 2006)

I suppose OSI - doubt one exists with the detail you specify.

http://www.irishmaps.ie/productlistingT.cfm?SeriesID=15

Easons do a good selection (including OSI maps)


----------



## Decani (8 Jun 2006)

If you're after an electronic one, www.map24.com is a great site.


----------



## pnh (8 Jun 2006)

What you need is the Dublin City and District street guide which is available in Esaons-is in book format and very comprehensive-I bought an updated one about two years ago-it may have been updated since-it features the graeter Dublin area out as far as places like Maynooth, Enniskerry,Bray.
The city centre is larger scale and shows lots of info-one way streets;parking etc.
In my view it is very good


----------



## Howitzer (8 Jun 2006)

http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q=&ll=53.346427,-6.263924&spn=0.013322,0.030169&om=1


----------



## ajapale (9 Jun 2006)

Do these maps indicate "one way streets" and "no right turns"?

Also how up to date are they. I know parts of the city (ie Dundrum) have changed dramatically over the last few months.

aj


----------

